# هدية نادرة من ملتقى المهندسين العرب تحليل مخاطر العمل risk assessment / job safety analysis



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

عرض حصري وخاص
لاول مرة في المواقع العربية
فرصة نادرة لن تتكرر
هدية من ملتقى المهندسين العرب - السلامة و الصحة المهنية
ملفات جاهزة لتحليل مخاطر العمل
risk assessment /
job safety analysis jsa 
فقط قم بتغيير اسم المشروع والشركة
ارجو ان تنال اعجاب الجميع وتعم الفائدة
انظر المرفقات

JSA ahmadasaa.rar​


----------



## sayed00 (12 مارس 2010)

ائما مميز احمد

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 مارس 2010)

ملفات ممتازة ومتعوب عليها
بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات.


----------



## علي الحميد (13 مارس 2010)

*ملفات ممتازة ومتعوب عليها
بارك الله فيك
مشكور*​


----------



## edeyab (13 مارس 2010)

thank you a lot


----------



## اسامةعباس (13 مارس 2010)

الملفات ممتازة مشكور جدا الأستاذ / أحمد


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## مهندس:عدنان التام (14 مارس 2010)

Dear khasan I Just Waana Tell You Thank You Alot From The Bottom of My Heart You Are The Best Brother Thank You Again. 

Best Regards Adnan


----------



## عمروصلاح (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------



## sof-yahia (18 مارس 2010)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله كل الخير و ثمة هنا رجال يحبون الخير كما يحبونه لانفسهم -


----------



## MYEMALS76 (18 مارس 2010)

*ملفات ممتازة ومتعوب عليها
بارك الله فيك
مشكور*​


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (27 مارس 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووو يالغالي


----------



## khaliduk (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## agharieb (9 أبريل 2010)

ملفات مهمة و قيمة وشكراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## fraidi (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mahmoudas soliman (15 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## raafat73 (16 أبريل 2010)

جهد مشكور -خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه-واعلم اخى ان نشر العلم يفتح الله به عقلك وىزيد به علمك
بارك الله فيك وبك وعليك


----------



## الجدى (19 أبريل 2010)

للاسف الملفات ببرنامج 2007 و عندى 2003

على العموم مشكور


----------



## HSE-alwardi (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## شعاع نوور (20 أبريل 2010)

قالب الدنيا عليها..شكرا لك اخي.


----------



## nero12 (29 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nwirat83 (31 مايو 2010)

*شكرا*

:75:موضوعك بجد مفيد الله يفتح عليك


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (31 مايو 2010)

ملفات رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ROZE1 (31 مايو 2010)

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليم صبرة (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيل الشكر 
ملفات رائعة وجاهزة للعمل 
ممكن ان يتم استخدام نفس النمط للهذه النماذج واستخدامها لعمل نماذج للمعدات اخرى


----------



## fraidi (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ممممممم


----------



## s_afify (29 يوليو 2010)

تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## s_afify (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## طارق محمد الأسود (1 أغسطس 2010)

1000 thank


----------



## nero12 (4 أغسطس 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## احمدهارون (13 أغسطس 2010)

thanks Safety113


----------



## محمد ابوشمله (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم
المهندس محمد احمد ابوشمله
استشاري سلامة وصحة مهنية
الاردن


----------



## الفارس (20 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر مهندس سيفتي ربنا يكرمك علي هداياك


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا00000مع التقدير


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## aaar (27 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا هدية نادرة وقيمة شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aaar (28 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## الشيخ محمد عبده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم55 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لك الشكر


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## علاء يوسف (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح نجيب عبده (2 مارس 2011)

المضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali_feto7 (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## safety113 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع
سواء شكر او لم يشكر
لكم ودي
احمد اسعد
​


----------



## Drkhalidmabrok (7 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## osama911 (5 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*


----------



## seif213 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## krazios (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف من الروع ما يكون
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mo7a131 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## أبوجوري 74 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور safety113 مجهود أكثر من رائع*
*وإذا ممكن تعريب الخطواط أو وضع تحليل خطواط العمل الأمنه بالعربي أكون لك من الشاكرين*

*أخوك*
*أبوجوري*​


----------



## fraidi (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## osamaz19751 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلموا على طرحك الرائع


----------



## ashraf4 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يااخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hishont2 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

100\100 فوق الممتاز


----------



## aaar (1 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## reda2006 (2 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## oeissa (2 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات*


----------



## alileith (4 يناير 2012)

مششكور وبارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

اسال الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يحفظكم ويسير امركم ويعطيكم الخير والعلم والبركة والصحة والعافية


----------



## medhat56 (6 يناير 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## yaseenrar (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزیلا وجزاك الله خیر جزاء


----------



## matrixmillion (6 يناير 2012)

ملفااات رائعة بس كان ليه طلب وياااااريت تعرف تدورلي عليه لأني محتاجه جدا 
البروجيت الخاص بدورة الأيوش يكون محلول او امثلة عليه


----------



## ابن الاسماعيليه (8 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## أيمن سيفتى (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور جداً على هذا المجهود المبذول و مزيد من التقدم


----------



## تامرصالح (14 يناير 2012)

*thanks a lot & good luck*​


----------



## habeeb2006 (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## enwaijee (18 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## petro_man (18 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور والله على هذه الهدية الغالية


----------



## virtualknight (21 يناير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## nadajouli (25 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 فبراير 2012)

دائما الى كل نجاح .. شكرا اخى العزيز على هذا الموضوع ... واتمنى من كل فرد الابداع وليس النقل للموضوع فقط

شكرا


----------



## محمد درويش سويسة (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع اخي غسان ادعو الله ان يكون من العلم المنتفع به يسجل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Tripoli.Ranger (10 فبراير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## omar_sool (13 فبراير 2012)

Thank you, just what I wanted.


----------



## mohamedmashaly (14 فبراير 2012)

*thank you ver much ya boss*​


----------



## safety_engineer (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذه الهدية الرائعة


----------



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2012)

الشكر لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 مايو 2012)

thanks>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## الناصح الامين (30 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي .... موضوع جيد


----------



## Abu Laith (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير الله يزيدها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ally night (6 يونيو 2012)

يعطيك ربي كل خير ومشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد​


----------



## mahmoud-taha (12 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186242.html#ixzz23MwsPp00

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك **على هذه المعلومات.*


----------



## محمد عزيزية (15 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## Safety007 (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي هذه الاضافه الجيده


----------



## sayed00 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ياجماعه مفيش اخبار عن اخونا احمد اسعد؟؟

من فترة طويلة غايب منذ اشتداد الاحداث فى سوريا - لو حد يعرف اخبارة يطمنا علية 

مشكورين


----------



## مهندس_عدن (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## medo19933 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر علي المعومات الرائعة


----------



## سليم صبرة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى احمد


----------



## Abdelhak khalfaoui (22 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aljawad (10 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيك الف عافية.


----------



## عماد الصناعي (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا

مجهود طيب


----------



## HSE-Rainbow (24 يناير 2013)

رااااااائـــع ما طرحت ،،،،


----------



## hamman (25 يناير 2013)

على اي برنامج تفتح الملفات؟


----------



## khirozaza (1 فبراير 2013)

_*الف شكر يااخي 1000000000000100000000000000*1000_​


----------



## مهندسة سين (12 مارس 2013)

يسلمووا ويعطيك الف عافيه
ممكن تعمل للمطارات


----------



## ههااييلل (7 أبريل 2013)

:31:


----------



## ههااييلل (7 أبريل 2013)

ارجووووووووو برتامج hazop with pasword


----------



## ههااييلل (7 أبريل 2013)

ارجووووووووو برتامج hazop with pasword


----------



## mahmoud morshedy (11 أبريل 2013)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## tomasz (6 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع ومفيد وانا فعليا أستفدت الكثير منه في عملي كمشرف سلامة وسهل علي الامر وخاصة بانه مطلوب مني القيام بهذا الملف في العمل

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً

دمتم في طاعه وعطاء


----------



## mafathy (11 نوفمبر 2013)

رائع شكرا


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرررررا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ieahmedkhalifa (10 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## a.mahmoud5 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## safa aldin (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى محمد عيسى (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدة المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## saddi (19 نوفمبر 2014)

ملف رائع ونحتاج الى ترجمتة الى العربية لغرض تطبيقة في الواقع العملي وشكرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 يناير 2015)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## tarek safety (13 يناير 2015)

رائع جدا ربنا ينفع بكم ويكرمك أخى الفاضل


----------



## alshawky (5 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يجازيك خير يا رب


----------



## fraidi (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## fraidi (1 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليم صبرة (2 يونيو 2015)

مشكور جدا


----------



## safa aldin (3 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

